# I didn't think it'd be this bad but



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I really miss MIUI, I look at the Evo 3d in envy


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes thats bad. 

You have to give our bionic's some time. It just released a bit ago.

I'm sure we will get miui eventually!

Have to admit. this is going quick. less than a month being released and we have what most phones dont have done in 4 months!


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Looking at the tbolt never getting it due to lte, I'm not gonna get my hopes up.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Icculus760 (Jun 22, 2011)

Agree w/ OP and missing MIUI. Rotating launchers (except LP/LP+ since I can't get widgets to work) and using Agile Lock is the closest thing I've got right now...but MAN this phone is awesome. My OGD didn't like GB MIUI so I was stuck on Froyo if I wanted to multitask...now I'm itching to let the BIONIC plow through MIUI



TopazAaron said:


> You have to give our bionic's some time. It just released a bit ago...Have to admit. this is going quick. less than a month being released and we have what most phones dont have done in 4 months!


Exactly! Dev's have come far very quickly...it's only a matter of time....


----------

